# Forum's 2nd Birthday, 13th November 2010 London



## Shelb1uk (Sep 23, 2010)

Hi all...

I don't have time to organise this event sadly  would love to but sooo busy wahhh!

I have observed it's all come to a bit of a standstill atm though planning wise. I know some people are dissapointed that it's been voted to be in the south which prob hasn't helped.

Seems a shame to just leave it altogether....so this message is my motivation for the planning to begin whether it's for just London or for a more Northern celebration too...

Thats my speech.....

Go team go....any takers or volunteers!?!?!?!?

P.s if anyone is planning behind the scenes I apologise...am just going on the threads on here hehehe!!!!

x x x


----------



## Northerner (Sep 23, 2010)

I am taking an executive decision and saying that the Forum's birthday will be held on Saturday, 13th November and the venue will be the pub we went to last year, which I think served us very well. Can anyone remember what it was called?


----------



## Steff (Sep 23, 2010)

Was that when you went to the british museum? think it was a branch of JD weatherspoons but dont know where, if anyone who actually attended and who did not have a hangover and can remember haha can tell us


----------



## falcon123 (Sep 23, 2010)

It were Shakespeares Head in Kingsway! The Bierodrome over the road is good for Belgium beer, chips (with mayo) and mussels!


----------



## Northerner (Sep 23, 2010)

falcon123 said:


> It were Shakespeares Head in Kingsway! The Bierodrome over the road is good for Belgium beer, chips (with mayo) and mussels!



Thanks falcon - hope you will be able to make it!


----------



## katie (Sep 23, 2010)

Good idea Northe, exactly the place I was going to suggest 

I don't see why another event can't be organised in brum or further north for people who can't make it down to london.


----------



## rossi_mac (Sep 23, 2010)

not sure I know where that pub is can you give clearer instructions please


----------



## Steff (Sep 23, 2010)

So was it the british museam meet then ,? i ask again!


----------



## rossi_mac (Sep 23, 2010)

yes Steff it was, a big weatherspoons, called shakespeares head, are you going to be able to make this one at all? I'm not sure just yet I will have to put it in wife's diary and see how the week before goes.


----------



## Northerner (Sep 23, 2010)

Steffie said:


> So was it the british museam meet then ,? i ask again!



Indeed it was, not that we stayed that long there, so probably best to meet in the pub:

http://www.jdwetherspoon.co.uk/home/pubs/shakespeares-head


----------



## am64 (Sep 23, 2010)

falcon123 said:


> It were Shakespeares Head in Kingsway! The Bierodrome over the road is good for Belgium beer, chips (with mayo) and mussels!



my favourite naughty treat !!! but i may be in tobago: rolleyes: so let ya know nearer the time x


----------



## Steff (Sep 23, 2010)

rossi_mac said:


> yes Steff it was, a big weatherspoons, called shakespeares head, are you going to be able to make this one at all? I'm not sure just yet I will have to put it in wife's diary and see how the week before goes.



Ive no idea yet once again my dad is here in Nov and he is yet to book tickets so when i know the dates he is here i can decide either way.


----------



## teapot8910 (Sep 23, 2010)

Fingers crossed should be able to make it. My first one too! 

Might bring a train savvy friend so I don't get lost.. XP

xxx


----------



## Northerner (Sep 23, 2010)

teapot8910 said:


> Fingers crossed should be able to make it. My first one too!
> 
> Might bring a train savvy friend so I don't get lost.. XP
> 
> xxx



Hurrah! I'll be checking the Megatrain site in a few days - places go up 45 days in advance, so 29th September. (Katie and I got return tickets Southampton to London last year for ?2.50!


----------



## caroleann (Sep 23, 2010)

Well if you will have me i will be there with bells on,i warn you now though i dont drink swear or smoke and im a very shy and quiet person.
carole


----------



## teapot8910 (Sep 23, 2010)

Northerner said:


> Hurrah! I'll be checking the Megatrain site in a few days - places go up 45 days in advance, so 29th September. (Katie and I got return tickets Southampton to London last year for ?2.50!



Wow! Just been on the Megatrain website and Peterborough doesn't doesn't go to London 

National Rail it is then!

xxx


----------



## Steff (Sep 23, 2010)

caroleann said:


> Well if you will have me i will be there with bells on,i warn you now though i dont drink swear or smoke and im a very shy and quiet person.
> carole



carole you wont be alone then cause im the exact same thats if i come


----------



## Dizzydi (Sep 23, 2010)

I want to come as well, just need to see of I can tie it in with a visit to my sisters with hubby and around work.  Might not get to the big smoke till 18 ish. But keeping fingers crossed. X


----------



## am64 (Sep 23, 2010)

Dizzydi said:


> I want to come as well, just need to see of I can tie it in with a visit to my sisters with hubby and around work.  Might not get to the big smoke till 18 ish. But keeping fingers crossed. X


18 november or are we talking 24 hr clock here !!! synchronise watches folks xxx


----------



## Dizzydi (Sep 23, 2010)

am64 said:


> 18 november or are we talking 24 hr clock here !!! synchronise watches folks xxx



It's me being a plonker. I know the meet is the 13 Nov. But I might not be going to London till 18 & I will miss it.


----------



## aymes (Sep 23, 2010)

I'll be there!!


----------



## shiv (Sep 23, 2010)

I'll try to be there if I can get it off work!

Might I also suggest a visit to the Hunterian Museum, which is just round the corner from the pub (literally), free to get into and is a museum of pickled body parts?! Sadly no pancreases (pancreii??) but still it's fascinating if you like that kind of stuff...


----------



## Freddie99 (Sep 24, 2010)

If I can get hold of the cash I'll be there. No guarantees though as my contract is being terminated within a few days!


----------



## gail1 (Sep 25, 2010)

I would like to come as well couple of questions 1)is the meeting place far from or accesible from liverpool st train station 2)how late do these things go on
cheers
gail


----------



## Northerner (Sep 25, 2010)

gail1 said:


> I would like to come as well couple of questions 1)is the meeting place far from or accesible from liverpool st train station 2)how late do these things go on
> cheers
> gail



It would be great if you could make it Gail!  The meeting place, according to google maps, is 1.8 miles from Liverpool St. so it's quite a walk. There are tube stations at either end, so perhaps someone more familiar can suggest the best route, or perhaps someone could meet you - we'll have to see who else is coming. The meetings usually start around 11-12, but people can drop in and leave whenever they want to. I left at around 6:15 last year, but some others stayed later - a lot will depend on how you are getting home.


----------



## Lewy (Sep 25, 2010)

I'm up for it if all goes to plan . Gail I'll be coming through Liverpool St. as well, if its the same pub I'm thinking off then its just round the corner from Holborn, which is about 5mins max on the central line.


----------



## gail1 (Sep 25, 2010)

Lewy said:


> I'm up for it if all goes to plan . Gail I'll be coming through Liverpool St. as well, if its the same pub I'm thinking off then its just round the corner from Holborn, which is about 5mins max on the central line.


Thanks for info. Think wot I will do is see price of tickets first see if I can afford it and get some via internet. If I do come think I will get a black cab to the pub as I dont really do the underground to many people for me to be able to handle it very well. 
cHEERS
GAIL


----------



## Northerner (Sep 25, 2010)

gail1 said:


> Thanks for info. Think wot I will do is see price of tickets first see if I can afford it and get some via internet. If I do come think I will get a black cab to the pub as I dont really do the underground to many people for me to be able to handle it very well.
> cHEERS
> GAIL



Good stuff Gail. I know what you mean about the tube - sometimes I wonder if it's quicker to walk rather than go up and down all those escalators and tunnels, and everyone's in such a rush!


----------



## cazscot (Sep 25, 2010)

shiv said:


> I'll try to be there if I can get it off work!
> 
> Might I also suggest a visit to the Hunterian Museum, which is just round the corner from the pub (literally), free to get into and is a museum of pickled body parts?! Sadly no pancreases (pancreii??) but still it's fascinating if you like that kind of stuff...



We visited the Glasgow uni one last semester, as part of our course, it was fascinating


----------



## am64 (Sep 26, 2010)

shiv said:


> I'll try to be there if I can get it off work!
> 
> Might I also suggest a visit to the Hunterian Museum, which is just round the corner from the pub (literally), free to get into and is a museum of pickled body parts?! Sadly no pancreases (pancreii??) but still it's fascinating if you like that kind of stuff...



 im getting seriously worried about you caz and toms fasincation with all things gorey ....but as you both love spooks i forgive you heee...i might be able to make it with an amazing Caribbean suntan


----------



## Shelb1uk (Sep 26, 2010)

Northerner said:


> I am taking an executive decision and saying that the Forum's birthday will be held on Saturday, 13th November and the venue will be the pub we went to last year, which I think served us very well. Can anyone remember what it was called?



Awesome go Northey  I'l be there unless I am moving...  x x x


----------



## smile4loubie (Sep 27, 2010)

will definitely try to be there. Once all details finalised can you put it on the calender please lol


----------



## gail1 (Sep 29, 2010)

Have been looking on internet for best deals re train fare and i can get a stantard return for ?12or a first class return for ?24 mmm choices choices. I fancy pushing the boat out. I get my dla tuesday and will load some money on credit card and book then.
Any one got any idea wot time people are going to start arriving just so i know


----------



## Northerner (Sep 29, 2010)

gail1 said:


> Have been looking on internet for best deals re train fare and i can get a stantard return for ?12or a first class return for ?24 mmm choices choices. I fancy pushing the boat out. I get my dla tuesday and will load some money on credit card and book then.
> Any one got any idea wot time people are going to start arriving just so i know



All being well, I should be arriving about midday, but I'm sure there will be people there if you want to arrive earlier. In Birmingham there was quite a group of us in the pub by 10 am! 

It'll be great to meet you Gail!


----------



## shiv (Sep 29, 2010)

I'm going to request that day off when I'm back at work so hopefully should be there.


----------



## gail1 (Sep 29, 2010)

*I got some very bad news *for you guys I have booked my ticket online today haha Am going first class it was only a couple of quid more so i though sod it. I will get into london about 12.26 so roll on I cant wait to meet you all I feel a good booze up coming on


----------



## Steff (Sep 29, 2010)

gail1 said:


> *I got some very bad news *for you guys I have booked my ticket online today haha Am going first class it was only a couple of quid more so i though sod it. I will get into london about 12.26 so roll on I cant wait to meet you all I feel a good booze up coming on



WOOOOOOOOOOOO thats great news gail very well planned, i will know on Sunday if i can make it along, depends on 3 things the date my dad arrives if my mates in london can put me up and if i can get time off, as weekends are when i work solidly.


----------



## Barb (Oct 1, 2010)

*Sounds good*

Only a newbie but would love to meet some of the faces behind the names. Count me in.



Northerner said:


> I am taking an executive decision and saying that the Forum's birthday will be held on Saturday, 13th November and the venue will be the pub we went to last year, which I think served us very well. Can anyone remember what it was called?


----------



## Northerner (Oct 1, 2010)

Barb said:


> Only a newbie but would love to meet some of the faces behind the names. Count me in.



Hurrah! I look forward to meeting you Barb!


----------



## Northerner (Oct 1, 2010)

My tickets are booked! Unfortunately, megatrain are only doing trains to London from 12:55, so have booked a National Express to London, arriving 11:20, and booked two megatrain tickets back. I booked two because they were only ?1 each and it gives me a bit more flexibility on leaving time - last year we only just caught the train by a couple of minutes! Coach was ?6.50, so not bad overall - have spent total of ?9!


----------



## gail1 (Oct 1, 2010)

Northerner said:


> My tickets are booked! Unfortunately, megatrain are only doing trains to London from 12:55, so have booked a National Express to London, arriving 11:20, and booked two megatrain tickets back. I booked two because they were only ?1 each and it gives me a bit more flexibility on leaving time - last year we only just caught the train by a couple of minutes! Coach was ?6.50, so not bad overall - have spent total of ?9!


Nice one i tried megatrain but they dont do my route. am booked the 1130 train back so that gives pleanty of time for the drink LOL
I am so looking forward to meeting up with you guys. I bet Northerner you dont look at all like i image you to be


----------



## Northerner (Oct 1, 2010)

gail1 said:


> Nice one i tried megatrain but they dont do my route. am booked the 1130 train back so that gives pleanty of time for the drink LOL
> I am so looking forward to meeting up with you guys. I bet Northerner you dont look at all like i image you to be



You're probably right Gail, I'm even more dashing and handsome!


----------



## SilentAssassin1642 (Oct 2, 2010)

I'm working that day


----------



## Sugarbum (Oct 2, 2010)

Excellent, Im NOT working this year (unlike last year!) and will be there! 

I am in the same boat as Shelley though, I will be there as long as Im not moving...or I might be moving via wetherspoons!

Looking forward to seeing those of you I already know again, and those of you I dont know yet! xx


----------



## sofaraway (Oct 4, 2010)

I will be there, looking forward to it.

Lou, you were there last year!


----------



## scootdevon (Oct 4, 2010)

*Anyone mind if i tag along??? ..... 'waits'.......... Lol *


----------



## Northerner (Oct 4, 2010)

scootdevon said:


> *Anyone mind if i tag along??? ..... 'waits'.......... Lol *



It would be great to see you there Duane!


----------



## Steff (Oct 4, 2010)

Anyone got room for a bigun???


----------



## scootdevon (Oct 4, 2010)

Northerner said:


> It would be great to see you there Duane!


*Thanx alan i'll be there  *


----------



## Northerner (Oct 4, 2010)

Steffie said:


> Anyone got room for a bigun???



Ooh! Do you think you might be able to come Steffie?


----------



## Steff (Oct 4, 2010)

Northerner said:


> Ooh! Do you think you might be able to come Steffie?



Well 2 problems are sorted my dad dont arrive til the 17th and my mates will put me up again, now its getting out a weekend at *W*


----------



## Northerner (Oct 4, 2010)

Steffie said:


> Well 2 problems are sorted my dad dont arrive til the 17th and my mates will put me up again, now its getting out a weekend at *W*



Excellent! Hopefully, W will have enough notice!


----------



## scootdevon (Oct 4, 2010)

*Anybody know of any b&b's nearby to the meet? Thanx for any replies *


----------



## Sugarbum (Oct 4, 2010)

sofaraway said:


> I will be there, looking forward to it.
> 
> Lou, you were there last year!


Mate, wasnt that the Leciester Square meet on a Saturday that I couldnt do? Or am I confused?

We should bake a cake


----------



## Northerner (Oct 4, 2010)

Sugarbum said:


> Mate, wasnt that the Leciester Square meet on a Saturday that I couldnt do? Or am I confused?
> 
> We should bake a cake



You're thinking of the Circle D 2nd birthday in April - you were at the forum's first birthday last November


----------



## Sugarbum (Oct 4, 2010)

Ah....thank god someone knows what I get up to, clearly Ive no clue!


----------



## Northerner (Oct 4, 2010)

Sugarbum said:


> Ah....thank god someone knows what I get up to, clearly Ive no clue!


----------



## Tezzz (Oct 7, 2010)

I've put the date in my diary. Now to see if *W* let me have the day off...


----------



## Copepod (Oct 8, 2010)

Can't come - one of 2 Saturday schools this term. Sorry. Will look forward to hearing all about it and seeing photos.


----------



## Freddie99 (Oct 8, 2010)

Well, as I have a job it looks like I'll be there! Good job I can navigate myself to that pub now. Been there a fair few times since last year.


----------



## Northerner (Oct 8, 2010)

TomH said:


> Well, as I have a job it looks like I'll be there! Good job I can navigate myself to that pub now. Been there a fair few times since last year.



Excellent Tom - it wouldn't be the same without you there!


----------



## Freddie99 (Oct 8, 2010)

Northerner said:


> Excellent Tom - it wouldn't be the same without you there!



Well someone's got to aim for cirhossis in a day hahaha!


----------



## shiv (Oct 8, 2010)

I have that weekend off work by some weird coincidence! So I will be there!


----------



## Northerner (Oct 8, 2010)

shiv said:


> I have that weekend off work by some weird coincidence! So I will be there!



Brilliant!!!!


----------



## shiv (Oct 8, 2010)

Confess I forgot to request it off work, so lucky I got that weekend. Might have to make a weekend of it.


----------



## PhoebeC (Oct 10, 2010)

id love to come, but london is way too far for me with the bump, id have to stay at my dads, and he only has a spare sofa.
Gonna have to be next year, unless someone can do up north to, even that would be hard work for me  xx


----------



## Freddie99 (Oct 10, 2010)

May I make the suggestion that we have a hat themed event? I've got the Tommy Cooper Fez covered!


----------



## Northerner (Oct 10, 2010)

TomH said:


> May I make the suggestion that we have a hat themed event? I've got the Tommy Cooper Fez covered!



I'll bring my flat cap - will leave the whippet at home though!


----------



## Hazel (Oct 10, 2010)

Tom, are you a fan of Tommy Cooper?

I had thought of travelling with a helium balloon, "2 years old today", but figured I would look silly on the train from Scotland - we'll see.

Hats in general or a Tommy Cooper theme?


----------



## gail1 (Oct 10, 2010)

I dont have a hat at all but if i get time and feel up to it will try and buy a straw hat and do something with it. Thing is i was going to have my hair done the day before and you know what us girls are like about having our hair done. Im so looking forward to this especially putting faces to names. I have ideas about what people look like but I bet im wrong on all counts 
Do we have a list of people who are definitely coming yet


----------



## shiv (Oct 10, 2010)

Hats in general!

I will think of something...


----------



## Northerner (Oct 15, 2010)

Four weeks tomorrow everyone! Hopefully, the following people are coming - let me know if I've left you out!

Northerner
teapot8909
caroleann
Hazel
aymes
shiv
TomH
gail1
Lewy
Shelb1UK
smile4loubie
Barb
Sugarbum
sofaraway
scootdevon
Steffie
Joe and his boss from DUK

Any more?


----------



## shiv (Oct 15, 2010)

Yayyyy! Is it kicking off around midday as per usual? Tom and I probably won't stay too late as we are going to Birmingham that weekend via this


----------



## Northerner (Oct 15, 2010)

shiv said:


> Yayyyy! Is it kicking off around midday as per usual? Tom and I probably won't stay too late as we are going to Birmingham that weekend via this



Yes, I should be there about midday


----------



## Sheilagh1958 (Oct 15, 2010)

Would of like to have come and met you all to put faces to the names but I have already booked a weekend in York. Will have to wait till next year


----------



## Northerner (Oct 15, 2010)

Sheilagh1958 said:


> Would of like to have come and met you all to put faces to the names but I have already booked a weekend in York. Will have to wait till next year



Aw, shame Sheilagh! Still, York is lovely!


----------



## Hazel (Oct 16, 2010)

I get into Euston around 9.45, so if anyone is available to meet outside the museum/venue around 11?


----------



## gail1 (Oct 16, 2010)

My train gets into Liverpool St about 12.30. Will get a taxi to pub. Just line the drinks up lol Not going overboard but am having a day off from diabeties and im going to have a meal as well. Am so looking forward to meeting you all
gail


----------



## Northerner (Oct 16, 2010)

My coach gets into Victoria coach station at 11:20, so I should be there around 12 as long as I don't get lost!


----------



## gail1 (Oct 16, 2010)

Northerner said:


> My coach gets into Victoria coach station at 11:20, so I should be there around 12 as long as I don't get lost!



If you get lost we will send out a search party for you, we will just need a few drinks first


----------



## shiv (Oct 16, 2010)

Hazel, Tom and I can be there that early! As I said we won't be staying in London too late as we're going back to Birmingham after, so it would be lovely to get there early!


----------



## Barb (Oct 17, 2010)

*One more?*

My 20 yr old non-diabetic son would love to accompany me. He always needs to bring ID as he looks considerably younger than his years (wish I had the same problem).Would this be okay?



Northerner said:


> Four weeks tomorrow everyone! Hopefully, the following people are coming - let me know if I've left you out!
> 
> Northerner
> teapot8909
> ...


----------



## Northerner (Oct 17, 2010)

Certainly Barb!


----------



## Barb (Oct 17, 2010)

Northerner said:


> Certainly Barb!



Many thanks!


----------



## Northerner (Oct 17, 2010)

Barb said:


> Many thanks!



No problems - partners, friends and relatives are always welcome at these events  After all, they are affected by diabetes too! And althought there is often a lot of talk about diabetes-related topics, they are social events for top-class people - like all of us!


----------



## RachelT (Oct 17, 2010)

Can you put me on the list? I promise to try to not be going on holiday this time!


----------



## Northerner (Oct 17, 2010)

RachelT said:


> Can you put me on the list? I promise to try to not be going on holiday this time!



Hurrah! It will be great to see you there Rachel!


----------



## ypauly (Oct 19, 2010)

I'm going to try and get there, too soon to commit yet but work is going quiet so should be ok.


----------



## Hazel (Oct 19, 2010)

Hope you can make it Paul


----------



## Relles (Oct 19, 2010)

Hi All,

I'm a Newbie, both to the forum and to diabetes.
I'd love to join you all at the forum's birthday, especially since it's in London (where I live  Very convenient!!)

Is it ok for me to come along?


----------



## Steff (Oct 19, 2010)

Relles said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I'm a Newbie, both to the forum and to diabetes.
> I'd love to join you all at the forum's birthday, especially since it's in London (where I live  Very convenient!!)
> ...



hi relles welcome to the forum, the more the merrier i say x


----------



## Freddie99 (Oct 20, 2010)

Relles said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I'm a Newbie, both to the forum and to diabetes.
> I'd love to join you all at the forum's birthday, especially since it's in London (where I live  Very convenient!!)
> ...



Absolutely! Would be great to meet you!


----------



## shiv (Oct 21, 2010)

How insane is this?! Return tickets, Brighton to London, for two people with rail cards = ?10.

Just a shame (sort of!!) we're carrying on to Birmingham and thus adding ?35 on to that...but even so, ?45 for 2 people return to Birmingham from Brighton is really good, an open return (which is what we normally buy) is ?40 each!


----------



## Tezzz (Oct 21, 2010)

I got the day off from *W*...

I can go!

Yippee!!!


----------



## Northerner (Oct 21, 2010)

brightontez said:


> I got the day off from *W*...
> 
> I can go!
> 
> Yippee!!!



Brilliant Tez! I will look forward to meeting you again!


----------



## Steff (Oct 21, 2010)

brightontez said:


> I got the day off from *W*...
> 
> I can go!
> 
> Yippee!!!



EXCELLENT news


----------



## gail1 (Oct 21, 2010)

Thats great news, the more the merrier
Roll on the 13th
gail


----------



## Hazel (Oct 21, 2010)

Tez - that's fab news - I am looking forward to meeting you - safe journey


----------



## aymes (Oct 27, 2010)

Things may change at the last minute but I don't think I'll be at this one now unfortunately


----------



## Steff (Oct 27, 2010)

aymes said:


> Things may change at the last minute but I don't think I'll be at this one now unfortunately



Ditto for me at the minute things are in limbo i thought it was set in stone but having to rethink things, so I shall know on the 10th for definate.


----------



## Northerner (Oct 28, 2010)

aymes said:


> Things may change at the last minute but I don't think I'll be at this one now unfortunately





Steffie said:


> Ditto for me at the minute things are in limbo i thought it was set in stone but having to rethink things, so I shall know on the 10th for definate.



Aw no! I hope that you are both still able to make it!


----------



## rossi_mac (Oct 28, 2010)

Just had a look to see when this is took me a while to find it, is it worth making the first post a bit clearer or something for passers by? Or maybe tis just me being a bit slow this morning...

Still a way off yet I know but some like to forward plan

Cheers hope to see you then 

Rossi


----------



## Northerner (Oct 28, 2010)

Consider it done Rossi!


----------



## rossi_mac (Oct 28, 2010)

Northerner said:


> Consider it done Rossi!



Cheers big guy, no excuses now!!


----------



## Northerner (Oct 30, 2010)

I'm closing this thread now to avoid confusion and have started a new thread in the General Message board which will remain as a sticky until the big day!:

http://www.diabetessupport.co.uk/boards/showthread.php?t=12206


----------

